#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Oekrane, propaganda en censuur

## Olive Yao

Anne Morelli: "We zijn nog even goedgelovig als 100 jaar geleden". Foto: Malkia Mutiri

Interview - Lode Vanoost

*Anne Morelli over oorlogspropaganda: Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten

bron: De Wereld Morgen.be

*In 2001 publiceerde Anne Morelli haar boek 'Elementaire principes van oorlogspropaganda'. 21 jaar later gelden haar 10 principes nog steeds volledig. DeWereldMorgen.be vroeg haar ze toe te passen op de oorlog van Rusland tegen Oekrane.

woensdag 6 april 2022 13:02 

Anne Morelli is historica gespecialiseerd in hedendaagse geschiedenis van religies en minderheden. Zij doceerde tot voor kort de vakken historische kritiek, Belgische overheidskwesties, godsdienstgeschiedenis en geschiedenisdidactiek aan de Universit Libre de Bruxelles (ULB) in Brussel.

Je moet altijd twijfelen, ook over je eigen mening. Je mag nooit zeggen Ik weet het zeker.
Ze is tevens medewerker van het Centre interdisciplinaire dtude des religions et de la lacit van de ULB (Interdisciplinair Centrum voor de studie van Religie en Secularisme).



Haar boek heeft als ondertitel Bruikbaar bij koude, warme of lauwe oorlogen. Zij heeft het opgezet als didactisch kader en als media-analyse. Sinds zijn publicatie in 2001 werd het vertaald in het Nederlands (en is nog steeds verkrijgbaar, zie referentie onder dit artikel), Spaans, Portugees, Duits en Japans.

Grotendeels is haar analyse gebaseerd op de Eerste Wereldoorlog, maar in elk hoofdstuk trekt zij deze lijn door naar de oorlogen in de Balkan en in Afghanistan.

In haar inleiding licht zij haar opzet als volgt toe: Het is niet mijn bedoeling de zuiverheid van de intenties bij de enen of de anderen na te gaan. Ik ben niet op zoek gegaan naar wie de waarheid vertelt en wie liegt, wie ter goeder trouw is en wie niet. Mijn enige bedoeling is de principes van de propaganda te illustreren, die unaniem worden gebruikt en er de mechanismen van te beschrijven.

Haar inspiratie vond ze bij het boek Falsehood in War-Time (1928) van Brits auteur Lord Ponsonby en bij La mobilisation des consciences  La guerre de 1914 (1920) van de Franse auteur Georges Demartial.
Ponsonby en Demartial weerlegden de propaganda van de geallieerde machten Rusland, Frankrijk en Ponsonbys eigen land Groot-Brittanni tegen de Asmogendheden Duitsland, Oostenrijk-Hongarije, Turkije en Bulgarije.



Anne Morelli ontvangt ons op een druilerige ochtend in een statig herenhuis aan de Franklin Rooseveltlaan, dat de ULB ooit mocht erven van een rijke edele dame.

Ze benadrukt de symboliek om vandaag les te kunnen geven in een gebouw dat ooit symbool stond voor de 19de eeuwse klassenmaatschappij in Brussel.

Deze statige woning heeft twee trappenhuizen, n wijds houten trappenhuis naar het grootste deel van de woning dat voor de eigenaars bestemd was en links (!) van de ingang een smalle trap naar de kleine personeelsvertrekken.

Wij nemen plaats in het grote salon beneden, dat nu dienst doet als leslokaal, met zicht op de tuin en het Ter Kamerenbos erachter.

We overlopen met haar de tien principes van haar boek, waar zij telkens met passie en kennis van zaken haar commentaar bij geeft.


*Wij willen geen oorlog*

Anne Morelli: Als je de dingen los van hun historische context ziet is de vaststelling klaar en duidelijk. Rusland heeft de oorlog begonnen door Oekrane binnen te vallen. Wij daarentegen zijn vredelievend en hebben dit nooit gewild. Het standpunt van de ander, zijn argumenten hebben geen enkele waarde.
Om dat te kunnen beweren moeten we een aantal essentile gebeurtenissen vergeten. In 2014 kwam een pro-VS-regering aan de macht in Kiev, die als een van zijn eerste beslissingen de Russische taal als officile overheidstaal afschafte. Rusland reageerde met de annexatie van de Krim en steun aan de etnisch-Russische opstand in de Donbass.

Anne Morelli. Foto: Malkia Mutiri

Het conflict in de Donbass werd bevroren met de Minsk-akkoorden, die een zeer fragiel wapenbestand afkondigden aan de frontlijn en afspraken vastlegden voor een hervorming van Oekrane met erkenning van autonomie en taalrechten voor een aantal regios waaronder de Donbass. Dat akkoord werd nooit uitgevoerd. In de Donbass is de huidige oorlog al acht jaar bezig met naar schatting 14.000 slachtoffers (cijfers van de OVSE1).
Het volstaat de kaarten van 1989 met 2022 te vergelijken om vast te stellen dat de NAVO zijn invloedssfeer honderden kilometers heeft verlegd naar het oosten en dat alleen Wit-Rusland en Oekrane nog overblijven als buffer voor Rusland.

Map: statista.com/CC

Rusland heeft in 2008 duidelijk gemaakt dat lidmaatschap van Oekrane (en Georgi) een rode lijn was voor Moskou. Of je het er mee eens bent of niet, in Rusland ziet men de invasie als een reactie op deze gang van zaken, een reactie op een oorlog die in de Donbass al in 2014 is begonnen.

*2. Het andere kamp is de enige verantwoordelijke voor de oorlog
*
Iedereen keurt de invasie van Rusland af, maar dat maakt onze zijde niet minder schuldig aan het veroorzaken van deze situatie.

Onze media dragen een groot deel van de medeverantwoordelijkheid door te weigeren die context, die voorgeschiedenis weer te geven, door te weigeren het standpunt van de andere kant kenbaar te maken.
Dat betekent helemaal niet dat we het met dat standpunt eens moeten zijn. We moeten het echter wel kennen om zlf te beslissen wie dan wel verantwoordelijk is.

*3. De vijandelijke leider lijkt op de duivel
*
Voor de Eerste Wereldoorlog was de Duitse Kaiser Wilhelm II overal welkom in de koningshuizen in Europa als een goede vriend. Zodra de oorlog begon was hij de baarlijke duivel, een monster die kinderen liet afslachten, een ziek man met misdadige ideen. Wij leerden in de lagere school nog het liedje zingen: Guillaume mchant homme (Guillaume is Frans voor Wilhelm/Willem)



Guillaume, le mchant homme, qui  tu trois millions dhommes.
Sa femme, la reine Batrice, qui est la reine des saucisses 

Willem, de stoute man, hij doodde drie miljoen mensen,
zijn vrouw Batrix was koningin der pensen 

Toen ik tijdens mijn lessen begon over Guillaume, le mchant homme keken heel wat studenten verbaasd dat die liedjes op school over een persoon gingen die echt had bestaan. Op het einde van de oorlog riepen de overwinnaars van de Eerste Wereldoorlog op om hem te berechten voor zijn misdaden. Dat was pure retoriek. 

Ze lieten hem niet alleen ontsnappen naar Nederland2. Hij kreeg ruim de tijd om zestig treinwagons met zijn fortuin en zijn bezittingen mee te nemen. De geallieerden deden geen enkele moeite om hem daar weg te halen. Hij kon er tot zijn dood in 1941 een luxueus renteniersleven leiden.


Time Cover 13 april 1936

Het liep identiek met Hitler. Die werd in het begin van zijn regime gefteerd op de cover van Amerikaanse weekbladen3. Plots werd hij het monster, dat hij in werkelijkheid altijd al was geweest, wat onze leiders hier perfect wisten, maar niet erg vonden, zolang hij maar ten strijde zou trekken tegen die andere vijand in het oosten.

De Libische leider Qaddafi heeft tijdens zijn regime meerdere keren een wissel meegemaakt. Zo was hij meermaals een betrouwbare bondgenoot, dan weer een gruwelijke dictator, opnieuw een goede vriend en vice versa tot hij zijn bewaardatum definitief had overschreden. Qaddafi ontving nog ooit figuren als Brits eerste minister Tony Blair en onze eigen Guy Verhofstadt.

Idem met Saddam Hoessein, tot een paar dagen voor zijn invasie in Koeweit kreeg hij nog delegaties op bezoek uit Frankrijk en uit de VS om zijn gunsten te verwerven.

President George Bush senior was goede vrienden met Osama Bin Laden. Het bouwbedrijf van Abdallah Bin Laden kreeg contracten, de familie Bin Laden leefde vrij in de VS tot 2001. De familie Bush had nauwe economische banden met de bedrijven van de familie Bin Laden".

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*4. Wij verdedigen een nobele zaak, geen particuliere belangen*

De vijand heeft altijd beschamende, misdadige, schandelijke motieven om een oorlog te beginnen. Wij strijden voor de vrijheid, voor democratie. Dat werd al beweerd tijdens WOI, door regimes die aan beide zijden van het front allesbehalve democratisch waren.



Nobele doelstellingen verbergen dikwijls een andere agenda. Wanneer Poetin zegt dat hij Oekrane wil denazifiren heeft hij een punt. Hij zegt er wel niet bij dat in de Donbass ook extreemrechtse elementen actief zijn aan de etnisch-Russische zijde.

De propaganda blijft ten gronde altijd dezelfde, net zoals de echte redenen voor oorlogen zoveel mogelijk verborgen blijven. Die zijn dubbel en lopen door elkaar: economische en geostrategische belangen, grondstoffen, zware industrie, petroleum

In Itali kwam recent de dood van een Italiaan in het nieuws. Hij vocht sinds 2015 mee met de etnisch-Russische separatisten in de Donbass tegen het Oekraense leger. Hij stelde te strijden voor dezelfde idealen als wat wij hier beweren: voor vrijheid en democratie.

*5. De vijand begaat bewust wreedheden, wij onopzettelijke blunders
*
Een vast ingredint is ook altijd de bewering dat wij zeer ridderlijke soldaten zijn, die de burgers en onze gevangenen correct en respectvol behandelen. De voorbeelden van het tegendeel hebben we gezien in Irak.4 De Duitse bezetters lieten kort na de inname van Belgi filmbeelden zien waar Belgische kindjes Duitse soldaten op de wang zoenden en hun ouders hen bedankten om hen te bevrijden.


CNN, 29 april 2016

Ook vluchtelingen worden ingezet in de propaganda: dat zij op de vlucht slaan is het ultieme bewijs dat de andere kant wreedheden begaat. Zij worden volop ingezet om emoties van medeleven te creren. Voor vluchtelingen uit gebieden en landen waar wij de bommen gooien, geldt dan weer exact het omgekeerde.
Dat was reeds zo in WOI toen Nederland 1,3 miljoen vluchtelingen opving. Beelden van uitgemergelde poor Belgian babys werden ingezet in de VS om de bevolking te overhalen deel te nemen aan de oorlog in Europa.

Hitler werd in het begin van zijn regime in 1936 gefteerd op de cover van Amerikaanse weekbladen. Plots werd hij een monster, dat hij in werkelijkheid altijd al was geweest, wat men hier perfect wist.
In werkelijkheid worden in elke oorlog wreedheden begaan door alle betrokken partijen. Er gaan nu stemmen op om de oorlogsmisdaden van de Taliban te berechten, terwijl de oorlogsmisdaden van de VS in Afghanistan niet eens worden erkend.

*6. De vijand gebruikt illegale wapens
*
In het laatste jaar van WOII zetten de geallieerden reeds fosforbommen in tegen Duitse steden. Sindsdien worden die wapens gebruikt door alle strijdende partijen in elk naoorlogs conflict sinds 1945. Illegale Britse clusterbommen worden vandaag massaal ingezet tegen de bevolking in Jemen.



Nog een illegale praktijk is de inzet van buitenlandse huurlingen. Het woordgebruik is van belang. De vijand gebruikt betaalde huurlingen met fanatieke ideen, wij zetten idealistische vrijwilligers in die strijden voor onze vrijheid. Op dit ogenblik doet men een open oproep aan de bevolking om te gaan strijden aan de kant van de Oekraners.

We krijgen beelden te zien van krijgsgevangen Russische soldaten die verklaren niet te willen vechten, niet te weten waar ze mee bezig waren. Deserteurs verklaren weggevlucht te zijn omdat ze niet tegen hun volksbroeders willen strijden. Het enige wat hier wordt bewezen is dat deze mensen schrik hebben van de vijand die hen gevangen houdt.

*7. Wij lijden zeer weinig verliezen, de verliezen van de vijand zijn enorm
*
Statistieken zijn een belangrijk wapen in elke oorlog, ook nu. De Russische invasiemacht lijdt enorme verliezen, onze verliezen zijn beperkt. Met de werkelijkheid heeft dat soort verklaringen meestal niets te maken. 
Cijfers van de vijand worden onmiddellijk becommentarieerd als onbetrouwbaar, terwijl de cijfers van onze woordvoerders onmiddellijk als feiten worden aanvaard.

Wie die cijfers in twijfel durft te trekken of zelf een dubbelcheck wil uitvoeren  een normale journalistieke reflex  wordt onmiddellijk weggezet als minstens een naeve medeplichtige of een bondgenoot van de vijand.

Wie die cijfers in twijfel durft te trekken of zelf een dubbelcheck wil uitvoeren  een normale journalistieke reflex  wordt onmiddellijk weggezet als minstens een naeve medeplichtige of een bondgenoot van de vijand.
Tijdens de oorlog in Kosovo gaven zowat alle journalisten devoot de ongewijzigde versie weer van NAVO-woordvoerder Jamie Shea tijdens zijn dagelijkse briefings. Zo was een genocide bezig in Kosovo die 500.000 doden eiste, wat de NAVO-invasie verantwoordde. De analyse van de OVSE bracht het werkelijke cijfer van de repressie terug tot 5.000, met ongeveer evenveel slachtoffers aan Kosovo-Albanese als Kosovo-Servische zijde. Bovendien vielen de meeste slachtoffers na de NAVO-bombardementen, niet ervoor.

*8. Kunstenaars en intellectuelen steunen onze zaak
*
Militaire experten en politici worden door het publiek gewantrouwd omdat ze betrokken partij zijn. Daarom zijn bekende personen, vooral populaire zangers en acteurs, zeer belangrijk. Hun bekendheid zegt niets over hun kennis of inzichten van buitenlandse politiek, maar ze zijn sympathiek en gebruiken veel beter de taal van hun publiek.



Hun voornaamste taak is het creren van de perceptie dat iedereen hier over de hele lijn akkoord zou over zijn. Dat men nu zelfs het spelen van muziek van Russische componisten verbiedt is het absurde voorbij.

Je merkt de druk van het eenheidsdenken in de manier waarop de media dan omgaan met vedettes die weigeren het spel mee te spelen. In 2003 weigerde Arno mee te werken aan een grote inzamelactie voor Kosovo  waarvoor zoals steeds de openbare omroep VRT en de commercile zender VTM samenwerkten5. 

In mijn boek geef ik zijn verklaring daarover weer (in voetnoot 161). Arno stelde dat de volgens hem kleine som die deze inzamelactie zou opbrengen  in vergelijking met de militaire kost van de oorlog  niet eens voldoende zou zijn om te betalen voor drie bommen die dezelfde dag door de NAVO zouden worden gedropt.

Arno is echter immens populair. De media durfden het niet aan hem daarover openlijk aan te vallen. Daarom hebben ze zijn stellingname zedig verzwegen.

*9. Onze zaak is heilig
*
Tijdens WOI en WO II was het Gott mit uns, God zij geloofd, With God on Our Side, in het Arabisch is dat Allahu Akhbar! Godsdienst is sindsdien minder prominent geworden als motivering voor oorlogen in Europa. Nu gaat het meer over vrijheid en democratie.

Maar in feite werd zelfs in WOI en WOII ook democratie als motivering geponeerd door de strijdende krachten aan beide kanten. En vandaag, laten we wel wezen, Oekrane een democratie? Voor de oorlog stond de populariteit van president Zelensky in de peilingen op 20-25 procent.

Arno is immens populair. De media durfden hem niet openlijk aanvallen voor zijn weigering aan een inzamelactie voor Kosovo mee te doen. Daarom hebben ze zijn stellingname zedig verzwegen.
Tot kort voor de oorlog omschreef The Economist Oekrane als het meest corrupte land ter wereld. President Zelensky en zijn voorganger president Poroshenko hebben meerdere politieke partijen verboden, die verkozenen hadden in het parlement, te beginnen bij de communistische partij. De media worden er al jaren zwaar aan banden gelegd. Russischtalige media waren al lang voor de oorlog verboden. Meerdere verkozenen werden gevangen genomen op beschuldiging van hoogverraad  lang voor de oorlog!

*10. Wie aan onze propaganda twijfelt, is een verrader
*
In 2007 vroeg volksvertegenwoordiger Dirk Van der Maelen aan minister van defensie Pieter De Crem of het nog nodig was om Belgische troepen naar Afghanistan te sturen. Het antwoord van De Crem was dat Van der Maelen een vriend van Osama Bin Laden was en dat hij aan de kant stond van verkrachters.

Het stellen van kritische vragen is in oorlogstijden verboten. Toen PTB (PVDA)-volksvertegenwoordiger Nabil Boukli vragen stelde in het parlement over de oorlog in Oekrane antwoordde eerste minister Alexander De Croo dat er in deze plenaire vergadering bondgenoten van Poetin zitten. Je mag het met de uitspraken van Boukli grondig oneens zijn en er tegenargumenten tegen geven, maar dit als repliek van een eerste minister is zonder meer verwerpelijk.

Het stellen van kritische vragen is in oorlogstijden verboten.
Na WOI heeft men meerdere instellingen opgericht om oorlogen aan banden te leggen. Keer op keer werden beweringen en beschuldigingen die aanleiding gaven tot escalatie of een oorlog veroorzaakten weken, maanden, jaren later weerlegd. Vandaag stellen we vast dat het eenheidsdenken in tijden van oorlog nog altijd elk kritisch denken verdringt naar de marge.


*bron*: *De Wereld Morgen.be*

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Op het einde van haar boek stelde Anne Morelli vier vragen, die we haar opnieuw voorleggen:

*1. Zijn wij vandaag even goedgelovig als onze voorouders gisteren?*

Ik vrees van wel en in feite is het nu nog erger dan vroeger. Dankzij het internet is het nu wel mogelijk om snel andere informatie te bekomen. We kennen allemaal het schouwspel van minister van buitenlandse zaken Colon Powell met zijn kleine ampul en de definitieve bewijzen van biologische en chemische massavernietigingswapens in Irak, waarna de invasie is begonnen.

VS-minister van buitenlandse zaken Colin Powell met een ampul antrax in de VN-Veiligheidsraad op 4 februari 2003. Foto: US Government/Public Domain

We weten nu allemaal dat zijn toespraak compleet fake was. Irak had al jaren de capaciteit niet meer om dergelijke wapens te maken. Toen ze dat nog konden was dat trouwens nog met technologie die ze in Europa en de VS hadden aangekocht, toen Irak nog een goede bondgenoot was.

Er zijn zoveel voorbeelden, de Golf van Tonkin6, de incubatorbabys in Koeweit7, de massavernietigingswapens in Irak, en toch blijven we er massaal inlopen. We verbieden Russia Today maar hebben zelf al tientallen jaren de omroep Voice of America die voortdurend desinformatie de wereld rondstuurt.

Mensen zijn bekwaam om zelf te oordelen. De Russische kant moet gehoord worden. Je mag het er mee eens zijn of helemaal oneens, maar eenzijdige berichtgeving helpt de zaak niet vooruit. Censuur is het zekere pad naar escalatie van de oorlog.

*2. Worden deze principes bewust toegepast?
*
Tot in de 19de eeuw maakte het voor de machthebbers niet uit wat de publieke opinie meende. Ze kenden het begrip niet eens. Het is door de democratisering dat machthebbers zich meer en meer gedwongen zagen om de publieke opinie te overtuigen.

Of deze principes bewust of onbewust worden toegepast is eigenlijk niet belangrijk. Wat telt is dat ze worden toegepast.
Lord Ponsonby zag als een van de eersten in hoe dat werkte en hoe nefast dat was. Tegenwoordig schakelt men daar commercile pr-bedrijven voor in. De campagne van de incubatorbabys in Koeweit werd volledig georganiseerd door het pr-bedrijf Hill&Knowlton.

Anne Morelli. Je moet altijd twijfelen over wat er gaande is. Foto: Malkia Mutiri

Deze bedrijven ontwerpen dergelijke campagnes op dezelfde manier als ze shampoo en tandpasta aan de man brengen, op dezelfde manier ontwerpen ze de campagnes van politici voor hun herverkiezingen.

Of deze principes bewust of onbewust worden toegepast is eigenlijk niet belangrijk. Het is zeker deels een bewuste strategie. Wat telt is dat ze worden toegepast.

*3. Is de waarheid van belang?
*
Men verwijt critici dat ze vergelijkingen maken. Maar die vergelijkingen zijn terecht en bovendien zijn ze de waarheid. Men kan de feiten verwringen en verdraaien zoveel men wil, de waarheid blijft dezelfde, of men ze verzwijgt of niet.

*4. Houdt systematische twijfel geen risicos in?
*
Twijfel is essentieel. Wie niet twijfelt kan je niet betrouwen. Je moet altijd twijfelen, ook over je eigen mening. Je mag nooit zeggen Ik weet het zeker. Ook vandaag niet. Je moet blijven denken Misschien zit ik wel fout, misschien niet. Het drama is dat geen van beide kanten in deze oorlog gelijk heeft. Dat is trouwens in alle oorlogen zo.

Je moet drie dingen doen vandaag: twijfelen, twijfelen en twijfelen. Twijfelen over wat men ons alle dagen in de media door de strot duwt n twijfelen over je eigen analyse. Alleen dan kan je eventueel doordringen tot de feiten.

_Anne Morelli. Elementaire principes van oorlogspropaganda  Bruikbaar bij koude, warme of lauwe oorlogen. EPO, Antwerpen, 2003, 127 pp. ISBN 978 9064 4530 14_

*Notes:*

1 Zie De OVSE, het alternatief voor de NAVO.

2 Nederland was neutraal gebleven tijdens WOI, tijdens de oorlog werden bijna 1,5 miljoen Belgische vluchtelingen opgevangen in Nederland en Frankrijk (achter de frontlinie).

3 De eer van de cover van Time Magazine viel ook Benito Mussolini te beurt.

4 De journalist die oorlogsmisdaden van de VS in Irak aan het licht bracht, riskeert levenslang in een Amerikaanse gevangenis: zijn naam is Julian Assange.

5 Anne Morelli gebruikt het voorbeeld van RTBF en RTL.

6 Een aanval van de Noord-Vietnamese marine op een Amerikaans slagschip in internationale wateren werd de aanleiding om de oorlog in Vietnam te beginnen. Jaren later kwam uit dat er nooit een dergelijke aanval was geweest. Een Amerikaans slagschip had Noord-Vietnam in zijn territoriale wateren geprovoceerd, maar die hadden niet in het aas gebeten.

7 Iraakse soldaten zouden tijdens de bezetting van Koeweit in een materniteit pasgeboren babys uit incubators hebben gegooid en de toestellen meegenomen. Dit werd de motivering om Irak binnen te vallen. De getuige bleek de dochter van de Koeweitse ambassadeur in de VS die door Hill&Knowlton was getraind om haar verklaring in het Engels af te leggen. Er bleek niets van aan te zijn.


De WereldMorgen.be - Anne Morelli over oorlogspropaganda: Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten


Eerder gepost door Revisor in *Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen*, posts #79 - #81

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekrane heeft een enorm oorlogspropaganda-apparaat, deels in collaboratie met agenten van het VS regime.
Het volgende artikel geeft er een overzicht van.

Enkele passages zijn hier in het nederlands vertaald. Eerder in het engels in zn geheel gepost in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen posts # 87  # 90



Ukraines Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts 

Dan Cohen | MintPress News 22 maart 2022

(...)

Kiev heeft een gestage stroom van uitgekiende propaganda voortgebracht die gericht is op het opwekken van publieke en officile steun van westerse landen.

De campagne omvat richtlijnen voor taalgebruik, kernboodschappen en honderden propagandaposters, waarvan sommige fascistische beelden bevatten en zelfs neonazistische leiders prijzen.

Achter de public relations-inspanningen van Oekrane staat een leger van buitenlandse politieke strategen, lobbyisten in Washington DC en een netwerk van aan inlichtingendiensten gerelateerde media.

(...)

De sleutel tot de propaganda-inspanning is een internationaal legioen van public relations-bedrijven die rechtstreeks samenwerken met het Oekraense ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken om informatieoorlog te voeren.

(...)

Volgens de anonieme figuur hebben meer dan 150 pr-bureaus zich aangesloten bij de propaganda-blitz.

(...)

*Correct taalgebruik* 

Een document in het dossier schetst acceptabel taalgebruik over het conflict met Rusland, zoals bepaald door de Oekraense regering.

(...)

Zulke Russische clichs als referendum op Krim of wil van het volk van Krim zijn absoluut onaanvaardbaar, stelt het document, verwijzend naar het overweldigend succesvolle referendum van 2014 om afscheid te nemen van Oekrane.

(...)

*Kernboodschappen*

Een ander document met de titel "Key Messages" bevat specifieke propaganda-claims die op grote schaal werden verspreid in de reguliere westerse media, (...)

(...)

*Goedgekeurde media*

(...)

Deze geverifieerde bronnen die objectief verslag doen van wat er in Oekrane gebeurt zijn echter allesbehalve onafhankelijk. De meeste van hen zijn verbonden aan de regeringen van de VS en Europese landen en miljardairstichtingen.

(...)

Hromadske TV ontving eertijds een commentator die genocide op etnische Russen in Donbass eiste en zei dat het bevolkt is met 1,5 miljoen "overbodige" mensen die "moeten worden uitgeroeid".







(...)

*Lobbyisten in Washington DC kwispelen met de hond (wag the dog)*

Terwijl public relations-bedrijven en inlichtingengerelateerde propaganda-operaties zich richten op het publiek, ageren lobbyisten in Washington DC in het Congres om de oorlog in Oekrane uit te breiden.

Daniel Vajdich, een geregistreerde buitenlandse agent en lobbyist voor de Oekraense Federatie van Werkgevers van de Olie- en Gasindustrie, de grootste in Oekrane, werkt namens Volodymyr Zelensky om leden van het Congres te lobbyen om meer wapenleveringen naar Oekrane goed te keuren.

(...)


_ _ _

noot O. Y.:

over de financiering van Hromadske

financile rapport 2013



bron wikipedia, schermprint donderdag 27 oktober 2022 16:14 u

----------


## Olive Yao

NewsGuard bewaakt ons nieuws! Het vertelt ons welk nieuws we moeten geloven en welk nieuws niet.

De software markeert websites op een beeldscherm met een rood of groen signaal.
Voor die software moet de gebruiker overigens abonnementskosten betalen.
Tot de gebruikers kunnen publieke instellingen behoren.

Wie is NewsGuard?

De organisatie werkt samen met het _Department of Defense_ en het _Department of State_ van de VS.

NewsGuards adviesraad telt negen leden.

 voormalige ministers van de VS,
 Tom Ridge, minister voor _Homeland Security_ tijdens president G. W. Bush,
 Arne Duncan, minister van onderwijs tijdens president Obama

 een voormalig CIA directeur en NSA directeur, generaal Michael Hayden

 een voormalig secretaris-generaal van de NAVO, Anders Fogh Rasmussen - een oorlogsmisdadiger

 een voormalig communicatiefunctionaris van de VS regering tijdens president Clinton en nu directeur van de PR-bedrijven Burson-Marsteller en Burson Cohn & Wolfe, Don Baer,

 journalisten,
 Richard Stengel, was onderminister voor _public affairs_ tijdens president Obama, is nu journalist bij _Atlantic Council_ (een NAVO spreekbuis) en _MSNBC_ (fel voor Washington propaganda)
 Elise Jordan, was in dienst van Condoleeza Rice en is nu journalist bij _MSNBC_.
 Gianni Riotta, italiaanse journalist en lid van het _Council on Foreign Relations_, een VS instituut voor buitenlandse politiek

 de oprichter van Wikipedia, Jimmy Wales.

 :argwaan:  Het is geruststellend dat ons nieuws zo goed bewaakt wordt!

NewsGuard is beschreven door 

Christelle Nant van Donbass Insdider in Censorship - Donbass insider in the crosshairs of Newsguard, an agency linked to the CIA, NATO and the White House

en door Consortium News in 

Narrative control firm targeting alternative media

US state-affiliated NewsGuard targets Consortium News

NewsGuards scarlet letter

NewsGuard is warning people about us

The response NewsGuard rejected

----------


## Olive Yao

.






Unheard Voice: Evaluating five years of pro-Western covert influence operations

Graphika and Stanford Internet Observatory

bericht bij publicatie

website

24 augustus 2022


*1 Samenvatting*

In juli en augustus 2022 verwijderden _Twitter_ en _Meta_ twee overlappende stellen _accounts_ wegens schending van de servicevoorwaarden van hun platforms. Twitter zei dat de accounts in strijd waren met zijn beleid inzake "platformmanipulatie en _spam_", terwijl Meta zei dat de _assets_ op zijn platforms zich bezighielden met "gecordineerd niet-authentiek gedrag". Nadat de _assets_ waren verwijderd, verschaften beide platforms delen van de activiteit aan Graphika en de Stanford Internet Observatory (SIO) voor verdere analyse.

Ons gezamenlijke onderzoek vond een onderling verbonden web van accounts op Twitter, Facebook, Instagram en vijf andere sociale-mediaplatforms die misleidende tactieken gebruikten om pro-westerse verhalen in het Midden-Oosten en Centraal-Azi te _promoten_. De stellen data van de platforms lijken een reeks geheime campagnes te dekken over een periode van bijna vijf jaar in plaats van n homogene operatie.

Deze campagnes brachten consequent verhalen naar voren die de belangen van de VS en hun bondgenoten behartigden, terwijl ze zich keerden tegen landen als Rusland, China en Iran. De verslagen bekritiseerden met name Rusland voor de dood van onschuldige burgers en andere wreedheden die zijn soldaten begaan bij het nastreven van de imperiale ambities van het Kremlin na de invasie van Oekrane in februari van dit jaar. 

Om dit en andere verhalen te bevorderen, deelden de accounts soms nieuwsartikelen van door de overheid van de VS gefinancierde media, zoals _Voice of America_ en _Radio Free Europe_, en hyperlinks naar websites die (financieel) worden ondersteund door het leger van de VS. Een deel van de activiteit bevorderde ook berichten over anti-extremisme.

Net als bij eerdere onthullingen hebben Twitter en Meta de technische details van hun onderzoeken niet gedeeld. Bovendien heeft geen van beide bedrijven de activiteit publiekelijk toegeschreven aan een entiteit of organisatie: Twitter vermeldde als "vermoedelijke landen van herkomst" van de activiteit de VS en Groot-Brittanni, terwijl Meta zei dat het "land van herkomst" de VS was. 
De bevindingen in dit rapport zijn gebaseerd op ons eigen _open source_-onderzoek en analyse van de twee stellen data die de platforms deelden.

De Twitter-dataset die aan Graphika en SIO is geleverd, omvatte 299.566 tweets door 146 accounts tussen maart 2012 en februari 2022 (*1). Deze accounts zijn onderverdeeld in twee stellen activiteiten die zich verschillend gedragen. 

Het eerste stel was gekoppeld aan een openlijke berichtencampagne van de regering van de VS, het _Trans-Regional Web Initiative_, dat uitgebreid is gedocumenteerd in academische studies, mediaverslagen en registraties van contracten van de federale overheid.

Het tweede stel activiteiten omvat een reeks geheime campagnes van onduidelijke oorsprong. Deze geheime campagnes waren ook vertegenwoordigd in de Meta-dataset van 39 Facebook-profielen, 16 pagina's, twee groepen en 26 Instagram-accounts die actief waren van 2017 tot juli 2022.

Voor dit rapport hebben we onze analyse gericht op de uitsluitend geheime activiteit om beter te begrijpen hoe verschillende actoren niet-authentieke praktijken gebruiken om _on line_ benvloedingsoperaties (IO) uit te voeren. We hebben echter enkele _open-source_verbindingen op laag niveau opgemerkt tussen de openlijke en geheime activiteit in de gecombineerde Twitter- en Meta-gegevens. Deze bestonden uit beperkte gevallen van het delen van inhoud en een Twitter-account dat zich voordeed als een persoon in Irak, maar eerder beweerde namens het leger van de VS te werken. Zonder ondersteunende technische indicatoren kunnen we de aard van de relatie tussen de twee stellen activiteiten niet verder beoordelen.

Wij zijn van oordeel dat deze activiteit het meest uitgebreide geval van geheime pro-westerse IO op sociale media vertegenwoordigt dat tot nu toe door _open-source_ onderzoekers is beoordeeld en geanalyseerd. Op enkele uitzonderingen na, heeft de studie van moderne IO zich voornamelijk gericht op activiteiten die verband houden met autoritaire regimes in landen als Rusland, China en Iran, met recente toename van onderzoek naar de integrale rol die particuliere entiteiten spelen. Dit rapport illustreert het bredere scala aan actoren die zich bezighouden met actieve operaties om _on line_ publiek te benvloeden.

Tegelijkertijd onthullen de gegevens van Twitter en Meta de beperkte reeks tactieken die IO-actoren gebruiken; de geheime campagnes die in dit rapport worden beschreven, zijn opmerkelijk omdat ze lijken op eerdere operaties die we hebben bestudeerd. De door Twitter en Meta gedentificeerde middelen creerden valse persona's met GAN-gegenereerde gezichten, deden zich voor als onafhankelijke media, maakten gebruik van memes en korte video's, probeerden hashtag-campagnes te starten en lanceerden on line petities: allemaal tactieken die werden waargenomen in eerdere operaties door andere actoren.

Belangrijk is dat de gegevens ook de beperkingen laten zien van het gebruik van niet-authentieke tactieken om on line betrokkenheid te genereren en invloed op te bouwen. De overgrote meerderheid van de berichten en tweets die we hebben beoordeeld, ontving niet meer dan een handvol likes of retweets, en slechts 19% van de geheime assets die we identificeerden, had meer dan 1000 volgers. De gemiddelde tweet kreeg 0,49 likes en 0,02 retweets. Het is veelzeggend dat de twee meest gevolgde assets in de data die door Twitter werden verstrekt, openlijke accounts waren die publiekelijk verklaarden dat ze een connectie met het leger van de VS hadden.

Dit rapport is niet-uitputtend en heeft geprofiteerd van eerdere studies door de academische en open-source onderzoeksgemeenschappen. We hopen dat onze bevindingen kunnen bijdragen aan een beter genformeerd begrip van on line benvloedingsoperaties, de soorten actoren die ze uitvoeren en de beperkingen aan vertrouwen op niet-authentieke tactieken.


(*1) Op 23 augustus, kort voor de publicatie van dit rapport, breidde Twitter de data-verzameling uit met 24 extra accounts en 103.385 tweets. In de bijgewerkte openbaarmakingsverklaring stond dat de activiteit plaatsvond tussen maart 2012 en augustus 2022.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
[Centraal Azi]

3.2 ()

(...)

Deze nep-persona deden zich voor als individuen in Europa en Centraal-Azi, werden vermeld als beheerders van de nepmediakanalen en plaatsten inhoud van de campagne bij verschillende sociale-media groepen. (p.11)

(...)

In n geval plaatste het kanaal een Russischtalig artikel over Russische desinformatie in China dat vrijwel zeker was vertaald uit de Engelstalige versie van een Oekraens artikel dat negen dagen eerder was gepubliceerd. (p. 14)

(...)

*3.3 Verhalen*

De Centraal-Aziatische groep richtte zich op een reeks onderwerpen: diplomatieke en humanitaire inspanningen door de VS in de regio, de vermeende kwaadaardige invloed van Rusland, Russische militaire interventies in het Midden-Oosten en Afrika, en Chinees 'imperialisme' en behandeling van moslimminderheden. Vanaf februari van dit jaar draaiden assets die eerder over Russische militaire activiteiten in het Midden-Oosten en Afrika hadden gepost in de richting van de oorlog in Oekrane, waarbij het conflict werd gepresenteerd als een bedreiging voor de mensen in Centraal-Azi.

_3.3.1 De VS, onze beste bondgenoot_

Assets in de groep bevorderen op Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube en Telegram in sterke mate verhalen die de VS ondersteunen. Deze berichten waren voornamelijk gericht op steun van de VS aan Centraal-Aziatische landen en hun bevolking, en presenteerden Washington als een betrouwbare economische partner die de afhankelijkheid van de regio van Rusland zou beteugelen. (p. 20)

Andere berichten voerden aan dat de VS de belangrijkste garant was voor de soevereiniteit van Centraal-Azi tegen Rusland, waarbij ze vaak de oorlog in Oekrane aanhaalden als bewijs van de imperialistische ambities van het Kremlin. (p. 20)

Interessant is dat de assets ook humanitaire inspanningen van de VS naar voren brachten, waarbij het _United States Agency for International Development_ 94 keer op Twitter en 384 keer op Facebook werd genoemd in de respectieve datasets. (p. 20)

()

_3.3.2 Rusland staat er groot op_

Assets in de groep beeldden Rusland consequent af als een bedreiging voor Centraal-Aziatische landen. (p. 21)
()
De assets zeiden ook dat Centraal-Aziatische landen deze organisaties [CSTO, CIS] moeten verlaten als ze hun volledige soevereiniteit van Rusland willen heroveren. (p. 21)

CSTO: (eng.) Collective Security Treaty Organisation
CIS: (eng.) Commonwealth of Independent States

Andere berichten bekritiseerden Ruslands gebruik van propaganda om antiwesterse en pro-Russische verhalen in Centraal-Azi te verspreiden, waarbij Rusland werd afgeschilderd als een snode acteur die werkt aan het ondermijnen van onafhankelijke democratien. (p. 21)

_3.3.3 Imperialistisch Rusland  oorlogen en allianties_

Anti-Rusland-verhalen die door de campagne naar voren werden gebracht, noemden vaak de "imperialistische oorlogen" van Rusland in Oekrane, het Midden-Oosten en Afrika. () (p. 22)

_Oekrane Oorlog_

De assets postten over de Russische invasie in Oekrane door de lens van wat het zou betekenen voor mensen in Centraal-Azi. Deze posts waarschuwden vaak voor de imperialistische ambities van Rusland jegens de voormalige Sovjetstaten en zeiden dat de invasie van Oekrane liet zien wat het Kremlin in staat was om zijn buurlanden aan te doen.

Andere berichten schetsten de directe impact van de oorlog op Centraal-Aziatische landen, zoals voedseltekorten, en zeiden dat alle Centraal-Aziatische landen hun betrekkingen met Rusland zouden moeten heroverwegen in het licht van zijn illegale invasie. (p. 22)

Meer in het algemeen steunden de assets in de groep uniform Oekrane, waarvan ze zeiden dat het een land was dat probeerde zichzelf te bevrijden van de invloed van Rusland. Kort nadat de invasie in februari begon, promootten accounts pro-Oekraense protesten in Centraal-Aziatische landen. (p. 22-23)

Latere berichten rapporteerden over bewijzen van wreedheden begaan door Russische troepen en het Russische blokkade op de Oekraense graanexport. (p. 23)

()

De assets verwezen vaak naar de samenwerking van China met Rusland, vooral op militair gebied, en zeiden dat Peking verantwoordelijk moest worden gehouden voor de Russische invasie van Oekrane omdat de CCP het Kremlin in het geheim van wapens had voorzien. De groep berispte China voor het kopen van gestolen Oekraens graan uit Rusland en voorspelde dat de invasie van Moskou door Moskou een Chinese invasie van Taiwan zou bespoedigen. (p. 26)

(...)

[Iran]

*4.3 Verhalen*

()

Net als andere groepen in de bredere verzameling van geheime actoren, bekritiseerde de Iraanse groep de Russische invasie in Oekrane, vaak gebruikt om lokale verhalen in dat kader te plaatsen. De berichten van de groep gebruikten Perzische versies van de Russische oppositie-hashtags #no_to_Putin and #no_to_-war. 

Accounts merkten op dat Khamenei Poetin verbaal steunde en beschuldigden Iran van het leveren van drones aan Rusland, die Rusland vervolgens gebruikte om burgers te doden. De groep beweerde niet alleen dat de steun van Iran aan Rusland moreel verkeerd was, maar verkondigde ook het verhaal dat de steun van Iran negatieve economische gevolgen zou hebben en maakte onflatteuze vergelijkingen tussen Khamenei en de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky. Een van hen heeft Iran aan Rusland verkocht [...] en heeft opdracht gegeven voor de moord op [hun volk], tweette een account. De ander draagt een gevechtsuniform naast zijn volk en heeft de kolonisatie van Oekrane door Rusland uit alle macht gestopt. (p. 36)

(...)

[Afghanistan]

*5.3 Verhalen* 

()

Sinds februari van dit jaar begonnen de Afghanistan-accounts verhalen te verweven met de Russische invasie van Oekrane, waarbij de acties van Russische soldaten werden vergeleken met die van door de IRGC gesteunde milities in Syri. (p. 41)

()

[Midden Oosten]

*6.3 Verhalen* 

()

p. 51 _ 6.3.2 Een Russisch complot om wereldwijde hongersnood te veroorzaken_

Hoewel de groep in het Midden-Oosten zich voornamelijk op Iran richtte, promootte een klein cluster van accounts op Facebook, Instagram en Twitter kritiek op Rusland, met name zijn interventies in Libi en Syri. Vanaf februari van dit jaar hebben deze accounts inhoud aangepast aan de Russische invasie in Oekrane en anti-Russische berichten ontworpen om een Arabisch sprekend publiek in het Midden-Oosten aan te spreken.

Naast berichten over Russische soldaten die burgers vermoorden, versterkten de verslagen het verhaal dat de Russische president Vladimir Poetin van plan was een wereldwijde voedselcrisis te veroorzaken die de economisch minder ontwikkelde landen het hardst zou treffen. De verslagen rapporteerden over Russische bombardementen op Oekraense graansilo's en het vasthouden door Turkije van een onder Russische vlag varend schip dat "gestolen" Oekraens graan vervoerde om dit verhaal kracht bij te zetten. Deze anti-Russische verhalen overlapten thematisch met de inhoud van sommige accounts in de Centraal-Aziatische groep.

Tegelijkertijd juichten de verslagen de voortdurende inspanningen van het VS Agentschap voor Internationale Ontwikkeling (USAID) in Irak toe en berichtten ze over positieve interacties tussen troepen van de VS en kinderen in Syri ().

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Notities 

De studie van Standford en Graphika is besproken in

Kyle Anzalone  Study exposes misinformation campaign pushing pro-american narratives on twitter, facebook
The Libertarian Institute 24 augustus 2022 |

Nury Vittachi  Massive secret network revealed to be pushing western narrative
Friday Everyday 27 augustus 2022|
A Socialist in Canada 30 augustus 2022

Peter Cronou  Exposed: Covert pro-Western info op
Declassified Australia 22 september 2022|
Consortium News 23 september 2022


vertaling

vertaald met _google translate_ + aanpassingen

*asset* : _a useful or valuable thing, person, or quality_
Het woord doelt op de accounts en de belanghebbenden daarachter.
google translate vertaald dit woord steeds met activa, maar uit dat woord spreekt het voorgaande niet. Daarom laat ik asset onvertaald.

Met the activity, *de activiteit* doelt de studie op alle activiteiten van het onderling verbonden *web van accounts*.


Hyperlinks bij Stanford - Graphika studie

Roy Revie  Contemporary conflict and the online information fnvironment - An examination of American military engagement with Web 2.0
University of Bath | december 2014

Tom Vanden Brook  Special Operations Command leads propaganda fight
USA TODAY | 6 december 2021

_Websites run by Special Operations Command_

Southeast Europe Times

SES Turkey

Magharebia

Mawtani al-Shorfa

Central Asia Online

Opmerking: bij elk van deze hyperlinks krijg ik een webadres en een wit scherm.
Het artikel uit _USA Today_ waar ze in staan is al ouder (2021)

SAM.gov  TRWI (Trans Regional Web Initiative)

Stanford Internet Observatory, Graphika  More-Troll Kombat
december 2020

R. DiResta, S. Grossman, A. Siegel  In-house vs. outsourced trolls: how digital mercenaries shape state influence strategies
Stanford Internet Observatory 19 december 2021

Travis Hartman, Raphael Satter  These faces are not real
Reuters 15 juli 2020

Diverse auteurs  Stoking conflict by keystroke: an pperation run by IRA-linked individuals targeting Libya, Sudan, and Syria
Stanford Digital Repository 15 december 2020

Jack Stubbs, Christopher Bing  Special Report: How Iran spreads disinformation around the world
Reuters 30 november 2018

Diverse auteurs  Facebook takes down network tied to Epoch Media Group that used mass AI-generated profiles
Graphika 20 december 2019

Diverse auteurs  Russian accounts posing as Americans on Instagram targeted both sides of polarizing issues ahead of the 2020 election
Graphika 21 oktober 2019

Diverse auteurs  One topic, two networks: evaluating two Chinese influence operations on Twitter related to Xinjiang (TAKEDOWN)
Stanford Internet Observatory 2 december 2021

Meta  July 2021 Coordinated Inauthentic Behavior Report
10 augustus 2021

Turkey detains Russian-flagged grain ship from Ukraine
BBC 3 juli 2022

K. Prokhazkova  Russian propaganda is flourishing in China
Euromaidan Press 5 augustus 2022

Катержина Прохазкова  Китайські державні медіа активно поширюють російську дезінформацію про війну в Україні
Euromaidan Press 27 juli 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Nutteloze idioten_

Europees Parlement   |
Volledig verslag van de Vergaderingen / Verbatim Report of the Proceedings |

*website*

*verslag*

_5 oktober 2022_


Het Europees Parlement (EP) debatteert over informatie over de oorlog in Oekrane en onderwerpen in verband daarmee,
a. die Rusland verstrekt,
b. die EU-organen en -lidstaten verstrekken.

Drienzestig europarlementarirs, de president van de Raad en de vice-voorzitter van de Europese Commissie doen hun zegje.

Zie paragraaf 6 van het verslag (vanaf blz. 69),

6  Bestrijding van de anti-Europese en anti-Oekraense propaganda van Poetins Europese handlangers (actualiteitendebat) 


n. b. De EU kent:
de Europese Raad  gevormd door de eerste ministers van lidstaten, de voorzitter van de Raad en de voorzitter van de Europese Commissie (art. 15 TEU)
de Raad  gevormd door ministers op het gebied waar de Raad zich in casu mee bezig houdt (art. 16 TEU)
Tsjechi is nu voorzitter van de Raad.

politieke groepen in het EP:

EPP European People's Party
S&D Progressive Alliance of Socialists and Democrats
Renew Renew Europe
Greens-EFA GreensEuropean Free Alliance
ID Identity and Democracy
ECR European Conservatives and Reformists
GUE/NGL The Left
niet bij groep aangesloten





In het volgende komen diverse van deze nutteloze idioten aan het woord.

(wordt vervolgd)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Nutteloze idioten_




Stphane Sjourn (France), Renew groep

Monsieur le Prsident, chers collgues,

() Vladimir Poetin, zijn bondgenoten en zijn partij willen ons vernietigen, onze waarden vernietigen, ons Europese model vernietigen, onze democratie vernietigen en onze rechten vernietigen  de rechten van minderheden, van kinderen, van vrouwen. ()

Vladimir Poetin verklaarde niet alleen de oorlog aan Oekrane, hij verklaarde ook de oorlog aan de democratie. Toch zijn er in Europa politici die hem blijven steunen. Extreem-links en extreem-rechts in Europa herhalen al een paar maanden de Kremlin-taal. De ene dag is de NAVO de agressor, de andere dag is de Krim altijd Russisch geweest. Op dit moment is het refrein: de sancties werken niet. Ik zeg het tot uiterst rechts van de halve cirkel [i.e. van de stoelen in de zaal, o. y.]: hoe durf je vandaag om het einde van de sancties te vragen? ()

(...)

De vraag die ik me stel, beste collega's, is de centrale vraag die ieder van ons zich ook zou moeten afvragen: waarom doet u dit? () we zouden eerder allemaal, als Europeanen, achter de Oekraners moeten staan, achter het Oekraense volk, dat bovendien de soevereine keuze heeft gemaakt om vooruit te gaan naar Europa, ()

()

Ik heb slechts twee hypotheses, beste collega's: de eerste  de enige, potentieel  is  misschien  de koffers met contant geld, de tweede is volle en complete steun voor het politieke project van Poetin.

()

Dames en heren, helaas draai ik mij ook helemaal naar links in deze zaal: waarom wapens weigeren aan Oekrane? Als we voor de emancipatie van volkeren zijn, als we voor de onafhankelijkheid en autonomie van volkeren zijn, zijn we met Oekrane. Maar vaak blijkt het anti-Amerikanisme van extreem-links sterker te zijn dan de verdediging van de onderdrukten.




Mikul Bek (Tsjech), Voorzitter van de Raad

Mr President, honourable Members, Commissioner,

(...)

Kortom, valse verhalen en manipulatie van buitenlandse informatie en inmenging in onze democratien en ons democratische debatten kunnen en mogen niet worden getolereerd. (...)

Sinds het begin van de Russische agressieoorlog tegen Oekrane zien we dat er actieve pogingen worden ondernomen om de harten en geesten van Europese burgers te manipuleren. (...)

()

Daarom zetten de Raad en het Tsjechische voorzitterschap zich volledig in voor de ontwikkeling van de hybride gereedschapskist van de EU en voor de oprichting van de gereedschapskist om buitenlandse informatie en manipulatie tegen te gaan, waardoor ons Europese antwoord sterker en meer gecordineerd zal worden. Dat maakt ons weerbaarder en de vijandige mogendheden minder succesvol in hun acties.




Margaritis Schinas (Griekenland), Vice-Voorzitter Europese Commissie

Mr President, Minister,

()

Laten we het op een vrij eenvoudige manier zeggen: Russische desinformatie en propaganda richt zich zowel op het Europese als het internationale publiek om de steun van het democratische Westen aan Oekrane te ondermijnen en onze Oekraense partners te belasteren. (...)

(...)

Het European Digital Media Observatory en zijn nationale centra hebben ook een belangrijke rol gespeeld in deze strijd. (...)

De specifieke taakgroep voor de oorlog van het Observatorium heeft door controles van feiten meer dan 1600 gevallen van desinformatie met betrekking tot de oorlog gedentificeerd en heeft rapporten en onderzoeken uitgebracht over zowel opkomende als trending verhalen. We zullen voortbouwen op deze waardevolle expertise, de dekking van de activiteiten van het Observatorium uitbreiden tot 100% van de EU-bevolking, evenals in de context van monitoring en uitwisseling door de code [?] met technologieplatforms.

()

We verhogen ook zeer actief het bewustzijn over pro-Kremlin-desinformatie via onze EUvsDisinfo website en met de hulp van onze delegaties over de hele wereld. We werken nauw samen met het STRATCOM Centre, het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken van Oekrane, ter ondersteuning van het maatschappelijk middenveld en de media in dit land.




Vladimr Bilčk (Slowakijke), PPE groep

Mr President, Mr Vice-President, Minister, colleagues,

() met de opkomst van sociale media-platforms en vijandige binnenlandse actoren van zowel extreem-links als extreem-rechts die bereid zijn buitenlandse staatspropaganda te verspreiden, is de Europese informatieruimte meer blootgesteld dan ooit. Gefabriceerde leugens en politieke propaganda die we jarenlang hebben getolereerd en die onze democratische instellingen, zoals kwaliteitsvolle openbare media, hebben weggevreten, zijn niet langer acceptabel. We moeten concrete maatregelen nemen om terug te vechten.

() tegen de vijand die het hele staatsapparaat gebruikt om ons en onze waarden aan te vallen.

()

We moeten niet alleen Oekraens land van Poetin bevrijden. We moeten ook de geest van mensen bevrijden en onze burgers beschermen.




Guy Verhofstadt (Belgi), Renew groep

Mijnheer de Voorzitter, 

Ik denk dat we hier heel eerlijk over kunnen zijn: de Russen verliezen de oorlog op het slagveld, maar de Russen verliezen de propagandaoorlog niet. Ze winnen de propagandaoorlog.

Als je momenteel naar onze sociale media kijkt, zie je steeds meer berichten die een echo zijn van het verhaal van het Kremlin. En het verhaal van het Kremlin is dat dit een oorlog is die door ons is begonnen om Rusland te straffen. En dat alles wat er vandaag met de energiecrisis gebeurt, niet het gevolg is van de oorlog, maar het gevolg van de sancties en de maatregelen die we nemen.

()

(...) als we het hebben over het tegengaan van Poetin, en de Poetin-propagandamachine binnen onze eigen Europese Unie, laten we dan geen afspraken, regeringsakkoorden en regeringscoalities sluitenn met Poetins cheerleaders zoals de heer Salvini of zelfs de heer Berlusconi. Maar de heer Salvini was nog beter met zijn T-shirt op het Kremlin om zijn steun voor Poetin te tonen.

(...)




Raphal Glucksmann (France), S&D groep

Monsieur le Prsident, Monsieur le Vice-prsident, Monsieur le Ministre, chers collgues,

Zij noemen zichzelf patriotten en dienen een buitenlandse tiran. Ze noemen zichzelf de zoekers naar de waarheid en brengen het grofste nepnieuws door. Zij verwijzen naar Orwell en ontnemen de woorden hun inhoud, heffen het principe van non-contradictie op. Zij, dat zijn de digitale, politieke en media-hulpverleners van Poetin. Ze zijn niet in Cherson of Donetsk. Nee, ze zijn in hun woonkamer of op onze televisies. Maar ook zij nemen deel aan de Russische oorlogsinspanning door zijn misdaden te ontkennen en zijn leugens door te geven. Ze zijn vaak extreemrechts, zoals Matteo Salvini of Marine Le Pen, maar niet altijd. Soms komen ze ook van links, zoals Sgolne Royal, of van rechts zoals Silvio Berlusconi. In vredestijd zijn het leugenaars of nuttige idioten. In oorlogstijd zijn ze handlangers van de vijand.

Beste collega's, laten we het eindelijk duidelijk zeggen, deze oorlog is niet begonnen op 24 februari 2022 en is niet beperkt tot de grenzen van Oekrane. Deze oorlog is niet alleen gericht op Kiev, Charkov of Cherson. Deze zogenaamde hybride oorlog is gericht op onze democratien. Het Russische regime voert al vele jaren een hybride oorlog tegen onze democratien door in te spelen op hun kwetsbaarheid, door enerzijds hun immuunsysteem te verzwakken door het corrumperen van hun elites, en anderzijds hen in chaos te storten door populisten en gelovers in complotten te steunen.

() 

() We zullen niet toestaan dat een Trojaans paard, gelanceerd door een autocratie, onze democratien van binnenuit aanvalt.

We moeten nu handelen. We hebben geen keuze. We hebben niet het recht om Poetin bij ons thuis de overwinning aan te bieden die de Oekraners hem bij hun thuis weigeren. Wat op het spel staat, is niet alleen de vrijheid van Oekrane, maar ook de onze.




Nathalie Loiseau (France), Renew groep

Monsieur le Prsident,

Er is al veel gezegd over de collaborateurs die in Europa en zelfs in dit Parlement  we hadden daar zojuist een voorbeeld van  de propaganda verspreiden van een russische president die ons openlijk vijandig gezind is. 

Ik wil vandaag niet in herhaling vallen, maar enkele voorstellen doen. Laten we beginnen met diegenen van de Europeanen, want die zijn er, die als waarborg hebben gediend voor het schijnreferendum door zichzelf te voor te doen als waarnemers bij een maskerade. Ik stel voor dat ze worden onderworpen aan Europese sancties, net als de organisatoren van deze electorale parodien.

()


(wordt vervolgd)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Nutteloze idioten_




Rasa Juknevičienė (Litouwen), PPE groep

Meneer de Voorzitter, beste collegas

Corruptie is al 20 jaar het grootste exportproduct van Poetins regime. Poetins openlijke vrienden die we zojuist hebben gehoord, die regelmatig in dit Parlement spreken, zijn openlijke trawanten in de lidstaten, vormen een belangrijk deel van Ruslands huidige oorlog. Maar er is ook een andere kant aan de Putinisering van Europa: het Kremlin heeft geavanceerde methoden ontwikkeld waarbij de openheid van de democratie wordt gebruikt om de emoties van mensen en politici te benvloeden.

Het Kremlin is bedreven geworden in het gemakkelijk bereiken van doelen. Hun manipulaties en leugens staan op de voorpagina's van de media, gepresenteerd als alternatieve meningen of _second opinions_. Hun leugens worden gepresenteerd via een aantal NGO's, culturele, zakelijke, sport- of zelfs religieuze organisaties die door het Kremlin worden gepenetreerd en gefinancierd. We hebben dit nog niet volledig gedentificeerd.

Vandaag is onze grootste uitdaging het tegengaan van chantage met gas en kernwapens. Het Kremlin heeft angstaanjagende krantekoppen en toespraken nodig. Onze reactie moet onze weigering zijn om bang te zijn. Laten we onze angsten de-Poetiniseren. Het moment van de waarheid, het Kiev-moment, is onze kans om het verleden te evalueren en ons politieke systeem op te schonen.




Tonino Picula (Kroati), S&D groep

Mr President, Mr Commissioner,

(...)

Pro-russische politieke opties komen van de extremen, van populistische achtergronden, en ze dienen als Poetins nuttige idioten, vaak als goedbetaalde nuttige idioten. Helaas kan men ze echter zelfs onder sommige voormalige en huidige EU-premiers vinden. Ik zou ook willen zeggen dat de EU jarenlang haar ogen dicht heeft gehouden over deze kwestie, vandaar de gevolgen.

Poetins trawanten gebruiken gevaarlijke, cynische en manipulatieve misinterpretaties. Ze proberen pro-russisch sentiment te versterken door onze cohesie, onze eenheid te ondermijnen en door tegen de sancties te pleiten. Ze gebruiken de stijgende kosten van levensonderhoud, de energiecrisis en inflatie om positief over Rusland te spreken en te pleiten voor terugkeer naar de normale gang van zaken.

(...)




Petras Autrevičius (Litouwen), Renew groep

Meneer de Voorzitter, Commissaris, Minister, beste collegas,

De langdurige, systematische en zeer giftige desinformatie- en propagandaoorlog van het Kremlin tegen het Westen was erop gericht onze waardeorintatie en onze adequate perceptie van de werkelijkheid te verzwakken.

Laten we toegeven dat Ruslands staat-informatiebeleid decennialang invloed heeft uitgeoefend op de samenlevingen van ons en onze partners  zoals Oekrane in het bijzonder  en erin is geslaagd om verwarring te zaaien in de hoofden van mensen, in een poging het kritisch denken en het vertrouwen in staatsinstellingen en democratische processen te verzwakken.

We moeten een einde maken aan de aanwezigheid van het Kremlin en Ruslands door de staat gesponsorde propaganda- en desinformatiekanalen in onze informatieruimte  hoewel het niets met informatie te maken heeft  omdat het niet te rechtvaardigen is.

Het leugenimperium van het Kremlin kan in het Westen en onze samenlevingen niet worden geaccepteerd. We moeten de gevallen beteugelen waarin door Rusland gefinancierde Europese NGO's, politieke, wetenschappelijke en culturele instellingen aan onze kant invloed uitoefenen.




Hermann Tertsch (Spanje), ECR groep

Seor presidente, seor comisario,

Desinformatie door de agitatie- en propagandamachine van Poetins Rusland is al vele jaren aan de gang en is natuurlijk verergerd door de criminele agressie tegen Oekrane. Het moet worden bestreden met de waarheid, niet met censuur. En er zijn hier veel verleidingen om dat laatste te doen.

Het Kremlin betaalt al vele jaren groepen en partijen in Europa, van extreemrechts, van extreemlinks en ook, heren, van de conventionele partijen, dat bent u. Omdat de Euro-Poetins of de Poetins europese acolieten in wezen de grote partijen in Duitsland zijn, die ons in Europa hebben geleid tot deze situatie van algemene uitputting in het aangezicht van Poetin.

We weten niet of Poetin een aantal dingen had gedurfd als hij niet de garanties had gehad die hem vijftien jaar zijn gegeven, vijftien jaar om hem te helpen totale afhankelijkheid te bereiken van de kant van Europa, van de kant van de de heer Schrder, van de kant van de heer Steinmeier, van de heer Scholz, van de hele Sociaal-Democratische Partij van Duitsland in het algemeen.

Maar we hebben die desinformatie en die propaganda ook in de Spaanse Socialistische Arbeiderspartij, die de partner is van al die landen die in Amerika tegen de veroordeling van Rusland stemmen, in Latijns-Amerika, in de Alliantie van het So Paulo Forum en de Puebla Group, waar de PSOE is, waar Podemos is en waar ze Russia Today hebben die anti-Europese, anti-Oekraense, pro-Russische propaganda maakt, altijd met de steun, zoals ik zeg, van een spaanse regering. Er is de hoofdstroom, er zijn de acolieten van de heer Poetin; ze zijn hier, in de grote spelen.




Javier Zarzalejos (Spanje), PPE groep

Seor presidente, seor vicepresidente, seor presidente del Consejo, 

De agressieoorlog tegen Oekrane laat ons in al zijn ernst zien wat de strategie van desinformatie en inmenging betekent. En de eerste conclusie is dat desinformatie en inmenging ook oorlog zijn.

(...)

Voordat Poetin Oekrane bombardeerde, had hij geesten en meningen bestookt met een permanente campagne van haat en demonisering tegen de Oekraners en hun autoriteiten. (...)

(...)

Laten we daarom allemaal alert zijn  instellingen, politici, de media, maatschappelijke organisaties  om de publieke opinie in onze landen niet te laten besmetten met leugens, bedreigingen en manipulatie op dit cruciale moment.




Bart Groothuis (Nederland), Renew groep

Mr President, dear Commissioner, dear Ministers, 

() zoals we zojuist hebben gezien aan de uiterst rechtse en uiterst linkse kant van dit Parlement. Spreekbuizen van Peking en Moskou spreken hier vrijuit.

We mogen echter niet onderschatten hoe Russische desinformatie en propaganda zich in de rest van de wereld afspeelt. Daarbuiten krijgen dichtbevolkte landen in het Zuiden  in Azi, Afrika, Latijns-Amerika  langzaam sympathie voor een tiran die moordt, verkracht en steelt.

Trollenboerderijen maken dat denken mogelijk. Rusland  en anderen zoals China  mikken op twee derde van de wereldbevolking, en dat zou de EU ook moeten doen, door die inspanningen tegen te gaan. De volgende fase van onze gezamenlijke en evoluerende inspanning tegen desinformatie, beste collega's, zou precies dat moeten zijn: het tegengaan van desinformatie, en onze inspanningen uitbreiden naar de rest van de wereld in het Zuiden.




Alexandra Geese (Duitsland), Verts/ALE groep

Herr Prsident, Herr Kommissar, liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen!

Poetin voert zijn oorlog tegen de democratie op meerdere fronten: in Oekrane met misdaden tegen mensen van vlees en bloed, in de rest van de wereld met propaganda en leugens. En terwijl Poetin aan het Oekraense front nederlaag na nederlaag lijdt, is zijn propagandaoorlog op internet zeer succesvol, omdat hij daar twee grote bondgenoten heeft.

De eerste zijn extreemrechtse politici en netwerken in Europa, in de VS, die systematisch de propagandaleugens van Russische trollenfabrieken oppikken en naar ons verspreiden.

En de tweede bondgenoot zijn de sociale netwerken zelf, een broedplaats voor leugens en propaganda. Hun hebzucht naar onze aandacht, waaraan ze veel geld verdienen met reclame  want dat zit er achter  gaat ten koste van de waarheid. (...)

We moeten deze verborgen vijanden van de democratie blootleggen en uitschakelen. Daarvoor is de _Digital Services Act_ een heel scherp zwaard dat de Europese Commissie en de lidstaten nu moeten gebruiken.


(wordt vervolgd)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Nutteloze idioten_




Joachim Stanisław Brudziński (Polen), ECR groep

Panie Przewodniczący!

Rusland heeft sinds 2014 meer dan $ 300 miljoen uitgegeven om politici en macht in meer dan 20 landen te benvloeden. Ik zou uw aandacht willen vestigen op een van deze landen en het schokkende voorbeeld van het putten uit de schatkist van het Kremlin. Ik bedoel de Duitse autoriteiten van de deelstaat Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, die begin 2021 de Climate and Environmental Protection Foundation hebben opgericht. De organisatie kreeg de taak om het bouwproject van de Nord Stream 2-gaspijpleiding te voltooien. Hiervoor ontving het in totaal 192 miljoen euro van Gazprom.

De laatste overmakingen werden slechts vier maanden voor de Russische inval in Oekrane gedaan, aan 80 dienstverleners. De stichting kocht en bewaarde onderdelen voor de pijpleiding, waardoor leveranciers werden beschermd tegen sancties van de VS. Het werd gefinancierd door de staatsautoriteiten en Nord Stream 2. Daarom, wanneer de heer Verhofstadt vanuit deze zaal spreekt over vermeende cheerleaders in Itali en oproept tot de omverwerping van de democratisch gekozen Italiaanse regering, zou ik willen vragen waarom u geen andere cheerleaders noemt , zoals kanselier Angela Merkel, kanselier Schrder, de kanselier van Oostenrijk, de premier van Frankrijk ...




Marek Belka (Polen), S&D

Panie Przewodniczący!

Poetin was al voor 24 februari in oorlog. Niet alleen Krim, maar ook informatief. Hij viel de Unie aan. Hij legde uit dat de Oekraners geen echte natie zijn. En zijn leger van internettrollen ontmoedigde ons en onze democratische waarden.

Helaas zijn er mensen in Europa, soms zelfs in deze zaal, die hebben bijgedragen aan deze oorlog. De Russische aanval op Oekrane bracht deze idioten die nuttig waren voor het Kremlin niet tot volledige nuchterheid. Marine Le Pen, die met Poetin op de foto poseert, bekritiseert de Europese Unie voor te ambitieuze sancties. Anti-Oekraense uitspraken van de Poolse politicus Grzegorz Braun werden gebruikt in een propagandaprogramma op de Russische televisie. Vaak organiseren radicalen marsen waarin ze prime time hebben veiliggesteld in Russische propaganda met slogans die Rusland steunen. Dit zijn slechts voorbeelden.

Elke idiote aanval op de EU, sancties of Oekrane moet worden behandeld als steun aan Poetin. Het wordt tijd dat de Commissie een pakket concrete oplossingen voorstelt om deze internetoorlog te winnen.

Verwijzend naar het album van een van Poetins huidige supporters, Roger Waters van de legendarische band Pink Floyd, weet ik niet of mensen als hij, de Poolse Confederatie of Marine Le Pen zich aan de donkere kant van de maan bevinden. Ze zijn echter zeker genoteerd in de donkerste pagina's van de Europese geschiedenis.




Kim van Sparrentak (Nederland), Verts/ALE groep

Voorzitter, 

Antidemocratische partijen verspreiden online bewust desinformatie: in Oekrane om verwarring te zaaien en de moraal te breken, maar ook in de rest van Europa om onze maatschappij te verdelen en democratien uit te hollen.

De algoritmen en verdienmodellen van big tech gaan goed op extreme content zoals haat en desinformatie. Dit gebruiken pro-Russische krachten tegen ons. Vorige week nog onthulde EU DisinfoLab een gigantische pro-Russische desinformatieoperatie via bots en betaalde advertenties waar Facebook meer dan een ton aan verdiende. Zo worden wij dus steeds verder in een bubbel van extremisme gesleurd, met gevaar voor onze veiligheid, en ondertussen wordt big tech lachend rijk.

De oplossing is simpel: we moeten big tech aanpakken en af van persoonlijke, polariserende algoritmen. Maar ieder daadkrachtig optreden om ze te stoppen gaat de Europese Commissie en rechtse partijen te ver. We kunnen niet langer toekijken hoe dit systeem Poetin en de uitholling van onze democratie faciliteert. Hoog tijd om in te grijpen.




Valrie Hayer (France), Renew groep

Monsieur le Prsident, Monsieur le Commissaire, Monsieur le Ministre, chers collgues,

(...)

() vrouwen en mannen die leugens en propaganda verspreiden, zowel in hun toespraken als op sociale netwerken. Vrouwen en mannen die handelen in het belang van Rusland veel meer dan voor het belang van hun vaderland. Kortom, laten we zeggen valse patriotten. Deze valse patriotten dragen de verantwoordelijkheid voor onze onzekerheid, een onzekerheid die ze voeden door te proberen de Europeanen te verdelen in het aangezicht van de invaller. Het is daarom onze plicht, geachte collega's, als democraten om onze waarden te verdedigen. Geen compromis met degenen die pro-Poetin zijn, geen alliantie, geen verontschuldiging.




Katalin Cseh (Hongarije), Renew groep

Mr President, Commissioner, Minister, colleagues, 

Laat ik beginnen met een citaat van de Hongaarse publieke omroep: de VS leiden de pro-Russische regering in Oekrane op tot een pro-Amerikaans regime, herprogrammeren de Oekraense politiek, drijven deze verder weg van Rusland, wat resulteerde in de huidige situatie.

Dit is dus hoe de Hongaarse staatsmedia geopolitiek uitlegt aan haar kijkers in het centrum van de Europese Unie, gefinancierd met belastinggeld van burgers van de Europese Unie. Oekraners worden herhaaldelijk vergeleken met nazi-Duitsland, hun bestaansrecht wordt herhaaldelijk in twijfel getrokken en de oorlogsmisdaden van Poetin worden regelmatig witgewassen als zelfverdediging. Dit komt zo vaak voor in de door de Hongaarse staat gesponsorde media dat de Russische zenders ze vaak zelfs rechtstreeks citeren om hun eigen standpunt te rechtvaardigen.

De resultaten zijn verbluffend. Drie procent van de sympathisanten van de Hongaarse regering gelooft dat Rusland verantwoordelijk is voor het uitbreken van de oorlog. Drie procent, collega's, denk er eens over na. We moeten de instrumenten hebben om dit te bestrijden. De East StratCom Task Force moet zich aanpassen om Russische propaganda te ontmaskeren, zelfs als deze uit een lidstaat komt. Niet elk land is een welwillende acteur. De spreekbuizen van Poetin hebben niets te maken met het verspreiden van leugens als een voltijdbaan in onze Unie.




Sen Kelly (Ierland), PPE groep

A Uachtarin,

(...) desinformatie is nu een fundamenteel onderdeel geworden van de internationale betrekkingen van Rusland.

Vorige week, enkele uren na de explosie van de Nord Stream-pijpleiding, werd desinformatie, passend in het patroon van Russische informatieoorlogvoering, onmiddellijk verspreid op sociale-mediaplatforms. Dit is een zeer geavanceerde en geheime operatie, die in dit stadium een goed geoliede machine is die in veel omstandigheden effectief is gebleken. (...)

Het doel is om sociale media te overspoelen met valse informatie, om de feiten te vervagen en de publieke opinie ervan te weerhouden Oekrane te steunen en het af te schilderen als een mislukte, corrupte nazi-staat. Desinformatie is zo effectief geweest dat veel zogenaamde vrijdenkers zijn gereduceerd tot onwetende Kremlin-woordvoerders. Het is tijd om deze desinformatie in de EU krachtig tegen te gaan.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het is niet mijn bedoeling de zuiverheid van de intenties bij de enen of de anderen na te gaan. Ik ben niet op zoek gegaan naar wie de waarheid vertelt en wie liegt, wie ter goeder trouw is en wie niet. Mijn enige bedoeling is de principes van de propaganda te illustreren, die unaniem worden gebruikt en er de mechanismen van te beschrijven.



Het gaat in haar boek bijna exclusief over wie er fout is in de tijdlijn der geschiedenis. Niet toevallig in dit verband een kaartje van de expansie van de NATO naar het oosten in de context van de oorlog in Oekraine. Wie over oorlogsproganda onderzoek doet kan niet om de tijdlijn der geschiedenis heen en het in die lijn menselijk handelen. Het boek gaat dus behalve over propaganda wel degelijk over wie er fouten heeft gemaakt, zonder dit direct te benoemen. Je kunt geen onderzoek doen naar propaganda en gebeurtenissen achter deze propaganda buiten beschouwing laten. Dit boek velt dus wel degelijk een moreel oordeel over gebeurtenissen. Daar is op zich niets mis mee. Sterker nog, dat is een goede zaak.



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Het gaat in haar boek bijna exclusief over wie er fout is in de tijdlijn der geschiedenis. Niet toevallig in dit verband een kaartje van de expansie van de NATO naar het oosten in de context van de oorlog in Oekraine. Wie over oorlogsproganda onderzoek doet kan niet om de tijdlijn der geschiedenis heen en het in die lijn menselijk handelen. Het boek gaat dus behalve over propaganda wel degelijk over wie er fouten heeft gemaakt, zonder dit direct te benoemen. Je kunt geen onderzoek doen naar propaganda en gebeurtenissen achter deze propaganda buiten beschouwing laten. Dit boek velt dus wel degelijk een moreel oordeel over gebeurtenissen. Daar is op zich niets mis mee. Sterker nog, dat is een goede zaak.





> () een moreel oordeel (). Daar is op zich niets mis mee. Sterker nog, dat is een goede zaak.


Mee eens. Wel vind ik het van groot belang om feiten en morele oordelen uit elkaar te houden.




> Wie over oorlogsproganda onderzoek doet kan niet om de tijdlijn der geschiedenis heen en het in die lijn menselijk handelen. () Je kunt geen onderzoek doen naar propaganda en gebeurtenissen achter deze propaganda buiten beschouwing laten.


Evident.




> Dit boek velt dus wel degelijk een moreel oordeel over gebeurtenissen.


Hoezo dus? Is het niet mogelijk dat het boek gebeurtenissen beschrijft zonder er een ethisch oordeel over te vellen?




> Het gaat in haar boek bijna exclusief over wie er fout is in de tijdlijn der geschiedenis. Niet toevallig in dit verband een kaartje van de expansie van de NATO naar het oosten in de context van de oorlog in Oekraine.


Noemt ze dat inderdaad fout (= ethisch oordeel)? Of beschrijft ze het als een oorzaak (= feitelijk oordeel)?

Ik geef onmiddellijk toe dat er vaak wel een ethisch type oordeel geveld wordt. Dat doe ik ook vaak. 

Neem bijvoorbeeld de volgende clip. Ik presenteer deze rede niet alleen, maar merk op dat ik veel respect voor Clare Daly heb. Goed dat ze dit zegt!

----------


## Olive Yao

Clare Daly in het debat in het EP op 5 oktober 2022. Zij is de enige die zo sprak!


Mr President, 

The war in Ukraine is quickly escalating into a wider horror. And from what I can see, practically nobody in this Chamber is doing anything to prevent it. In fact most people seem to get off on the fact that its escalating. And at this precise moment, of course, as usual, the voices challenging the rush to war are attacked and silenced, smeared as traitors, cronies, Putin puppets, Kremlin stooges, Russian agents.

Frankly, its pathetic. And I dont make the comparison lightly, but the crudeness and cynicism of these slurs coming from mainstream EU parties might as well have been written by Hermann Gring, who infamously said that even though people never want war, they can be brought to war with threats and smears. He said all you have to do is tell them theyre being attacked, denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing their country to danger  it works the same every way. Where he led, you are following.

This House should be ashamed of this debate. Words are being twisted, meanings subverted, and the truth turned on its head. Opposing the horrible madness of war is not anti-European, its not anti-Ukrainian, its not pro-Russian: its common sense.

The working class of Europe have nothing to gain from this war and everything to lose. And I find it laughable that those calling for arms to Ukraine never call for arms for the people of Palestine, or for the people of Yemen. Unlike you, I oppose all war. I want it stopped. I make no apology for that. And I am not going to be scapegoated and labelled for it either.


Mr President, 

De oorlog in Oekrane escaleert snel naar een bredere verschrikking. En voor zover ik kan zien, doet vrijwel niemand in deze Kamer iets om dit te voorkomen. In feite lijken de meeste mensen klaar te komen van het feit dat het escaleert. En op dit precieze moment worden natuurlijk, zoals gewoonlijk, de stemmen die de spoed naar oorlog ter discussie stellen aangevallen en tot zwijgen gebracht, besmeurd als verraders, trawanten, Poetin-marionetten, Kremlin-handlangers, Russische agenten.

Eerlijk gezegd is het zielig. En ik maak de vergelijking niet lichtvaardig, maar de grofheid en het cynisme van deze besmeuringen van de reguliere EU-partijen had net zo goed geschreven kunnen zijn door Hermann Gring, die de beruchte uitspraak deed dat hoewel mensen nooit oorlog willen, ze tot oorlog kunnen worden gebracht met dreigingen en laster. Hij zei dat je ze alleen maar hoeft te vertellen dat ze worden aangevallen, de pacifisten te veroordelen wegens gebrek aan patriottisme en hun land aan gevaar bloot te stellen  het werkt in alle opzichten hetzelfde. Waar hij leidde, volgt u.

Dit Parlement zou zich moeten schamen voor dit debat. Woorden worden verdraaid, betekenissen worden ondermijnd en de waarheid wordt op zijn kop gezet. Tegen de verschrikkelijke waanzin van oorlog zijn is niet anti-Europees, het is niet anti-Oekraens, het is niet pro-Russisch: het is gezond verstand. 

De arbeidersklasse van Europa heeft niets te winnen bij deze oorlog en alles te verliezen. En ik vind het lachwekkend dat degenen die om wapens voor Oekrane roepennooit om wapens vragen voor het volk van Palestina, of voor het volk van Jemen. In tegenstelling tot u ben ik tegen elke oorlog. Ik wil dat hij stopt. Ik verontschuldig me daar niet voor. En ik ga er ook geen zondebok door worden en er een etiket voor opgeplakt krijgen.


Na haar sprak Rasa Juknevičienė, die zei:




> Poetins openlijke vrienden die we zojuist hebben gehoord, die regelmatig in dit Parlement spreken, zijn openlijke trawanten in de lidstaten, vormen een belangrijk deel van Ruslands huidige oorlog.

----------


## Olive Yao

Dit debat is in stukken geknipt. Hoe reageren de andere politici op Ralf Dekker?

----------


## Olive Yao

.


Nathalie Loiseau (France), Renew groep

"Monsieur le Prsident,

Er is al veel gezegd over de collaborateurs die in Europa en zelfs in dit Parlement  we hadden daar zojuist een voorbeeld van  de propaganda verspreiden van een russische president die ons openlijk vijandig gezind is.

Ik wil vandaag niet in herhaling vallen, maar enkele voorstellen doen. Laten we beginnen met diegenen van de Europeanen, want die zijn er, die als waarborg hebben gediend voor het schijnreferendum door zichzelf te voor te doen als waarnemers bij een maskerade. Ik stel voor dat ze worden onderworpen aan Europese sancties, net als de organisatoren van deze electorale parodien.

()"

Loiseau schreef daartoe een brief aan J. Borrell:


Wij, als gekozen leden van het Europees Parlement, eisen dat al degenen die op enigerlei wijze vrijwillig hebben bijgedragen aan de organisatie van deze onwettige referenda, individueel tot doelwit worden gemaakt en worden gesanctioneerd.

 :argwaan: 
De affaire is beschreven in 

Max Blumenthal, Anya Parampil  EU parliamentarian calls to sanction Vanessa Beeley and all observers of Donbass referendums (The Grayzone 29 september 2022)

hier in de topic _The Grayzone_.

Uit dat artikel:

Europees Parlementslid Nathalie Loiseau uit Frankrijk lobbyt voor individuele sancties tegen alle waarnemers van de door Rusland georganiseerde referenda in de Donbass-regio. Ze richt zich specifiek op journalist Vanessa Beeley, niet alleen vanwege haar berichtgeving over de stemming, maar ook vanwege haar rapportage over de door het buitenland gesteunde oorlog tegen de Syrische regering.

() de ongeveer honderd internationale waarnemers die fysiek naar de betrokken regio's zijn afgereisd om het referendumproces te observeren.

(...)

Hoewel Beeley golven van laster heeft doorstaan, is de oproep van het Franse parlementslid Natalie Loiseau aan de EU om de journalist te bestraffen de eerste keer dat een westerse functionaris haar werk formeel strafbaar wil stellen. Loiseau maakte er inderdaad geen geheim van dat ze het niet alleen op Beeley heeft gemunt vanwege haar rol als waarnemer van het referendum, maar ook op basis van haar mening en berichtgeving over Syri.

Loiseau's poging om persoonlijke sancties op te leggen aan burgers van de EU en de VS volgt op de vervolging door de Duitse regering van de onafhankelijke journalist Alina Lipp. Berlijn startte in maart 2020 een formele zaak tegen Lipp, die Duits staatsburger is, en beweerde dat haar berichtgeving vanuit de Volksrepubliek Donetsk in strijd was met de recent van kracht geworden wetgeving voor uitingen op sociale media.

[In het artikel staat newly authorized state speech codes. Ik vind een wet uit 2017 tegen haatzaaien op sociale media. Haatzaaien en desinformatie is echter niet hetzelfde.]

Voorafgaand aan de vervolging van Lipp lanceerde het _Instituut voor Strategische Dialoog_ een mediacampagne waarin ze werd afgeschilderd als een verspreider van "desinformatie" en "pro-Kremlin-inhoud".

Ondertussen heeft de Britse regering in Londen individuele sancties opgelegd aan Graham Philips, een Brits staatsburger en onafhankelijk journalist, voor zijn berichtgeving vanuit Donetsk.

(...)

Een jaar later klaagden Wallace en haar Ierse collega Clare Daly het Ierse netwerk RTE aan wegens smaad nadat het een interview met Loiseau had uitgezonden waarin ze hen ongegrond bestempelde als leugenaars die desinformatie over Syri verspreidden in het parlement.

[Wallace en Daly zijn Ierse politici die tegendraadse standpunten verkondigen in het EP  zie Clare Dalys toespraak hierboven.]

 :argwaan: 
The Grayzone noemt een publicatie van het duitse _Instituut voor Strategische Dialoog_. Dit instituut verspreidt het standaard officile westerse narratief, desinformatie dus.

----------


## Olive Yao

Sahra Wagenknecht (_Die Linke_) pleit voor vrede.

_Da hrt man dann doch dass sie die beste lobbyistin des Kreml im Westen ist._

(_Die Welt_ anchorman, 8 september 2022)

In haar eigen partij is ze heftig aangevallen.

De meeste politici willen oorlog.

----------

